# Cam Lock convsersion



## Bill Davis (Feb 12, 2017)

Can a cam lock conversion be installed on a 1943 Heavy 10 with the large spindle bore? If so, where might i find said conversion?

Nevber mind..i just found my answers...strange how that happens..







































































Thanks,
Bill


----------

